

Exploring dark energy with robots - dnetesn
http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/june-2015/exploring-dark-energy-with-robots

======
asdfasdfadf
Dark energy is such a stupid term. You can tell it's a term designed to court
funding, and garner intrigue.

If they used the term "unknown energy" instead, review boards would look at
the grant proposal and just shake their heads. Maybe "unexplained/anticipated
energy" would stand a better chance as a term. For added excitement, the three
letter acronym UAE could be used to foster an impression of technical
expertise and mystery.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Huh, weird. It's almost as if scientists and researchers had to consider how
to best communicate with people.

~~~
stephenwinter2
Sadly these scientists of DARKNESS do not communicate at all with people (and
stay stupid).
[http://ow.ly/MrQgy#hossenfelder](http://ow.ly/MrQgy#hossenfelder)

~~~
pavel_lishin
That article sure does focus on what a bad guy Einstein was, instead of on
actual research and facts.

~~~
stephenwinter2
You are right of course. And I have to accept why scientists refuse reading my
blog post. It's indeed not research in its own right - it simply tells what
1+1 gives.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> _I have to accept why scientists refuse reading my blog post_

Or you could show some adaptability.

------
stephenwinter2
Dark energy is not only a stupid term, it's a stupid topic. -- Even I can
write spectacular papers on "dark energy". My main statement: -- There are two
opposing assumptions concerning measured increase of distances between
galaxies (redshift): a) Redshift is about velocity of masses IN space (about
force, momentum, energy) or b) it is about scaling OF space itself (a factor
like time is, not about force, momentum, energy). For nearly a century
physicists know the latter is true, but calculate and argue with the former
assumption (called 'dark energy' later on). -- Not because they are idiots but
because they think people are and will not notice Einstein was wrong. -- More:
[http://ow.ly/MrQgy](http://ow.ly/MrQgy)
[http://ow.ly/LGgJo](http://ow.ly/LGgJo)

